# Have you SEEN this shawl!?



## squirreltail (Aug 3, 2011)

Fritillary - SO pretty.

http://crochetvolution.com/fall-2012/fritillary


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's really pretty!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my, that is gorgeous!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

squirreltail said:


> Fritillary - SO pretty.
> 
> http://crochetvolution.com/fall-2012/fritillary


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Just heard about this site yesterday & it has such beautiful patterns.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That is pretty!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

gorgeous...ty...


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

That's beautiful. Into shawls at the moment so next on my to do list Thanks


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Makes me wish I knew how to crochet better.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It is a lovely shawl.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link - beautiful shawl.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> Makes me wish I knew how to crochet better.


  I bet by the time you finished it you would crochet better. 

Lynne


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Going to make this one for sure! Thank you for the link!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my lovely shawl. would love to make it but would need another 300 years to make everything I have on the bucket list now! Thanks, JW


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Really cute!!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Another one for my list...


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree--very pretty--thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I have and printed it out, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link it is gorgeous


squirreltail said:


> Fritillary - SO pretty.
> 
> http://crochetvolution.com/fall-2012/fritillary


   :thumbup:


----------

